# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Gas/mig wire usage

## PlatypusGardens

I've noticed that I seem to go through an E size gas bottle and a 5kg wire roll almost at exactly the same rate every time.     :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Marc

Hei ... where have you been?
Ha ha 
You have two choices to your conundrum ... you either buy an extra half roll of wire or an extra half full cylinder, so they end in an alternated fashion ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah it's good this way. 
Get new bottle, buy wire, done.  
Oh, yeah...
Went down the coast for a week.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Oh, yeah...
> Went down the coast for a week.

  Didn't get my txt msg?

----------


## Ironlady

Hi  
When welding mild steel we used roughly 1xG bottle to 15kg wire, but if we turned the amps up on heavier sections we used lots more wire per bottle.  
Ironlady

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hi  
> When welding mild steel we used roughly 1xG bottle to 15kg wire, but if we turned the amps up on heavier sections we used lots more wire per bottle.  
> Ironlady

  
Hmm  :Unsure:    
I usually have the gas just past the first line in the green field for mig on the gauge.
Volts high and amps about half way or more seems to work for most of the stuff I do.   
(Google pic)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Didn't get my txt msg?

  
Umm....the one with the photo of a naked bloke being chased by goats through a forest?    :Confused:

----------

